# Greetings to all



## HomeHauntMan (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wanted to say Hello and greetings to everyone. I'm a home haunter and came across your boards. I'm looking forward to talking and meeting many of you and getting ideas out there.

So formally Hello.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome! 
Do you have pics of your past haunt(s)? I'm sure we'd all love to see


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Could not find a better place...welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Homehauntman. The forum is full of ideas, and good people too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, HHM!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!
Bring on the pics!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome spread the addiction


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard fellow addict.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome. There are plenty of talented people here to steal ideas from. LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome HHM ..


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and a Merry Christmas.

Silvia


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Plan to stay awhile.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

great to have you fellow haunter. great ideas here and lots of them


----------

